# Adobe Updates Lightroom to 6.3, Restores Old Import Screen



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

```
Lightroom CC 2015.3 and Lightroom 6.3 are now available on Adobe.com.  The goal of this release is to provide additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.  This release also restores the Import experience available prior to Lightroom 6.2.</p>
<p>Thank you for all your feedback and passion for Lightroom.</p>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom CC 2015.3 / 6.3</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS M10</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot G5 X</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot G9 X</li>
<li>Fujifilm X-T1 IR</li>
<li>Leica SL (Typ 601)</li>
<li>Sony RX1R II (DSC-RX1RM2)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Tethered Camera Support in Lightroom CC 2015.3 / 6.3</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS R</li>
<li>Canon EOS T6i / 750D</li>
<li>Canon EOS T6s / 760D</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom CC 2015.3 / 6.3</strong></p>
<table width="541">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="176"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="361"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Apple</td>
<td width="361">iPhone 6s back camera 4.15mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Apple</td>
<td width="361">iPhone 6s front camera 2.65mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Apple</td>
<td width="361">iPhone 6s Plus back camera 4.15mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Apple</td>
<td width="361">iPhone 6s Plus front camera 2.65mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II USM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM +1.4x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2.0x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM +1.4x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2.0x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II USM +1.4x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II USM +2.0x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L USM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L USM +1.4x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L USM +2.0x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM +2.0x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro Photo</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM A015</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 1.4/50 ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 1.4/85 ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2/35 ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2/50M ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2/100M ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2.8/21 ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Otus 1.4/28 ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Canon EF-M</td>
<td width="361">Canon EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">DJI</td>
<td width="361">ZENMUSE X3 HG310 (RAW + JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">DXO</td>
<td width="361">DxO ONE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Leica M</td>
<td width="361">Voigtlander VM 35mm f/1.7 Ultron</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Nikon AF NIKKOR 24-85mm f/2.8-4D IF</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM A015</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 1.4/50 ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 1.4/85 ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2/35 ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2/50M ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2/100M ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Milvus 2.8/21 ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">Nikon F</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Otus 1.4/28 ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">PENTAX</td>
<td width="361">Asahi PENTAX Super-Takumar 28mm f/3.5 M42</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">PENTAX</td>
<td width="361">Asahi PENTAX Super-Takumar 50mm f/1.4 M42</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">PENTAX</td>
<td width="361">SIGMA 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">SONY A</td>
<td width="361">SIGMA 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">SONY</td>
<td width="361">Sony DSC-RX1RM2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">SONY FE</td>
<td width="361">Zeiss Loxia 2.8/21</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="176">SIGMA</td>
<td width="361">SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM A015</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Fixed Bugs:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Fixed several instability, functionality and performance issues introduced in Lightroom CC 2015.2.x/6.2.x.</li>
<li><a href="http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-cc-2015-1-1-develop-module-doesnt-detect-external-changes-to-original-file" target="_blank">Fixed a bug that caused edits made and saved in Photoshop or 3<sup>rd</sup> party plug-ins to not appear in the Develop module.</a></li>
<li><a href="http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-cc-2015-1-1-develop-module-doesnt-detect-external-changes-to-original-file" target="_blank">Fixed a bug related to user default for Chromatic Aberration Correction no longer honored after new Import option was removed<u>.</u></a></li>
<li>Fixed several bugs related to Panorama Merge.</li>
<li>Fixed a bug so that Rotated photos will correctly show as rotated when in Full Screen view.</li>
<li>Fixed a bug that caused a performance slowdown when creating Standard sized previews on high resolution monitors.</li>
<li><a href="http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr-2015-6-2-preview-thumbnails-are-black" target="_blank">Fixed a bug that caused image previews to be incorrectly displayed as completely black after import if “Auto Tone” is on in preferences<u>.</u></a></li>
<li><a href="http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr-2015-6-2-preview-thumbnails-are-black" target="_blank">Fixed a bug that caused crash when using the Radial or Graduated Filter.</a></li>
<li>Fixed a bug that caused Palette, a 3rd party hardware device, to stop working with Lightroom.</li>
<li><a href="http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-map-module-doesnt-handle-hdpi-correctly" target="_blank">Fixed a bug that caused the Map module to appear pixelated and photos to be  dropped in the wrong place when using hi-dpi monitors on Windows.</a></li>
<li><a href="http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-map-module-doesnt-handle-hdpi-correctly." target="_blank">Fixed a bug related to Full Screen that prevented you from exiting Full Screen view while using the Spot Healing Tool<u>.</u></a></li>
<li><a href="http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-flickr-publish-service-incorrectly-handles-multi-word-keywords-in-2015-2-1" target="_blank">Fixed a bug that caused the Flickr Publish Service to improperly publish multi-word keywords.</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Installation Instructions</strong></p>
<p>Please select Help > Updates to use the update mechanism in the Creative Cloud app.</p>
<p>For customers that started using Lightroom in 6.2, please click <a href="https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/how-to/import-photos.html" target="_blank">here</a> for an orientation to Import.</p>
<p>Direct Download:  <a href="http://swupdl.adobe.com/updates/oobe/aam20/win/AdobeLightroom-6.0/6.3/setup.zip" target="_blank">Windows</a> | <a href="http://swupdl.adobe.com/updates/oobe/aam20/mac/AdobeLightroom-6.0/6.3/setup.dmg" target="_blank">Mac</a></p>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 17, 2015)

For the CC users not "seeing" the update:
open the Creative Cloud app, sign out, quit the Creative Cloud app, (restart machine), re-open the Creative Cloud app, sign in, then the update(s) should appear


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not a Lightroom 6 user (still on v5.7), but it's nice to see that Adobe listened to real users about the import function. Lots of bugs squashed, too.


----------



## gsealy (Nov 17, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> I'm not a Lightroom 6 user (still on v5.7), but it's nice to see that Adobe listened to real users about the import function. Lots of bugs squashed, too.



I will stay on 5.7 until I am reasonably sure it is bug free. Adobe has had a track record of delivering faulty new major releases. 5.7 is working very well for my needs.


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Nov 18, 2015)

I wish they would fix the bug in Bridge. I have one that when I batch rename files..it crashes. and some other times just reviewing images...crash.
But I am very excited about one fix in PS, Panoramas were ending up looking like it was a single image in a fisheye lens. Then milky way would merged into a straight line, warping the ground. So im going to go check this now.


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Nov 18, 2015)

no change. still did not merge properly


----------



## distant.star (Nov 18, 2015)

.
Fool me once...

I'll be holding off on this one, thank you.


----------



## pwp (Nov 18, 2015)

Right on Distant Star. This is almost certainly a stable release, particularly after the debacle that was 6.2. Adobe just couldn't afford to mess this one up. If you're a busy professional who can't afford a disrupted workflow, sit tight for a week and see what the feedback is like from those who have taken the plunge. Early indications are that it's all OK in the stability department. Check in with the Lightroom Queen http://www.lightroomqueen.com for news updates and sane, considered viewpoints.

-pw


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 18, 2015)

Really delighted to see some Takumar lenses added. That's very cool!


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 18, 2015)

The upgrade went smoothly for me, but I didn’t experience any issues with the last one either. I just wish they had reverted the splash screen too, I hate the one in 6.2/6.3


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 18, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I'll be holding off on this one, thank you.



I was burned by the last "update," and will hold off several weeks, at least, to make sure the user consensus is positive, or maybe even until 6.3.1 comes out.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 18, 2015)

Just updated, so happy to see the old import back! I wasn't surprised Adobe tried to dumb that interface down, I teach LR and know that new users find the Import screen incredibly confusing, what shocked me about the introduction was they left no ability for the millions of users up to then to revert back to familiarity.

I do find it encouraging though that Adobe have actually listened to the feedback and stepped back, that is unlike them and a very welcome change.

I have changed a few preferences, optimised the catalog, thrown away the Previews and will leave the computer running overnight to rebuild the relevant 1:1 previews to see how the performance is. There is a lot you can do to improve the performance over the default settings, especially the cache size and location, so do make sure you sort all that out before slating it


----------



## pwp (Nov 18, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> The upgrade went smoothly for me, but I didn’t experience any issues with the last one either. I just wish they had reverted the splash screen too, I hate the one in 6.2/6.3


If the splash screen is the only thing that's irritating, then _GREAT_. They've done it! I'll still wait a week though.

-pw


----------



## rexbot (Nov 18, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> The upgrade went smoothly for me, but I didn’t experience any issues with the last one either. I just wish they had reverted the splash screen too, I hate the one in 6.2/6.3



You can make your own splash screen to replace the default one. See the article here:

http://petapixel.com/2014/12/03/neat-trick-customize-lightroom-5-splash-screen-image-less-minute/


----------



## infared (Nov 18, 2015)

rexbot said:


> kaswindell said:
> 
> 
> > The upgrade went smoothly for me, but I didn’t experience any issues with the last one either. I just wish they had reverted the splash screen too, I hate the one in 6.2/6.3
> ...



SWEET! Thanks!

OK...I have to ammend this post....Actually I could not change my splash screen. I followed the tree of folders that was laid out for a Mac...and then did a search. There is no "Splash Screen" folder on my computer. I am running the new version 6.3 off of my machine. i.e. not the cloud version. (if that matters?).
Oh well.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I will also wait until reports give me indication that the 6.3 is stable enough. The 6.2 crashed and freeze my Mac several times.
I had to uninstall LR and install it again from CD.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll give it a month or so before upgrading. My level of trust is still on the low side. I'm sure they have been thorough on this one, but, I'll let the dust settle first.


----------



## RGF (Nov 18, 2015)

I jumped on this one. If it is unstable I will back to 6.1 I found 6.2 to unusable at times.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 18, 2015)

I will not "upgrade" from LR 5.7 since i am denued CC features (like de-haze), if i were to purchase LR 6.3. CC is out of the question, won't ever go subscription/pay as you go route.

Adobe's reaction shows, just how powerful users are, if they write on forums ("totally useless" as many say), complain ("stop the whining", as many say), and stir up a massive S___storm ("will not even be noticed by the company", as many say). I say: people have the power. And in reference to Patti Smith's song ... we should NOT redeem the work of (Adobe) fools ... But teach them a lesson, refusing to pay monthly rent to them.


----------



## mustafa (Nov 18, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> I'm not a Lightroom 6 user (still on v5.7), but it's nice to see that Adobe listened to real users about the import function. Lots of bugs squashed, too.



There's not much to celebrate here. If they'd retained a culture of talking openly and regularly to senior users, they wouldn't have screwed up in the first place.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 18, 2015)

mustafa said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a Lightroom 6 user (still on v5.7), but it's nice to see that Adobe listened to real users about the import function. Lots of bugs squashed, too.
> ...



+1 - exactly!


----------



## infared (Nov 18, 2015)

I did load the update to my stand alone version. I do have the old import screen back. Everything seems to be running fine....but time will tell on that measure.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 18, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I will not "upgrade" from LR 5.7 since i am denued CC features (like de-haze), if i were to purchase LR 6.3. CC is out of the question, won't ever go subscription/pay as you go route.


At least in the U.S. you can buy LR 6 as a standalone product -- I did.



> Adobe's reaction shows, just how powerful users are, if they write on forums ("totally useless" as many say), complain ("stop the whining", as many say), and stir up a massive S___storm ("will not even be noticed by the company", as many say). I say: people have the power.



I assume you're referring to Canon, and the features you want. There's a big difference: Adobe's has, essentially, a monopoly in photo software, and so probably didn't do their market research before this. On the other hand, Canon has plenty of competition, and does market research. Also, the Adobe problem wasn't just loss of the import screen, it was a pile of bugs as well.


----------



## KBStudio (Nov 18, 2015)

*Lightroom 6.3 still broken*

The bug that RGB value bug is still there. Just are not enough people using the histogram values to evaluate their files I guess. Our studio will stay with LR 5.7.1 as it is essential that we know if the files are going to meet our clients needs.


----------



## jabbott (Nov 18, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I will not "upgrade" from LR 5.7 since i am denued CC features (like de-haze), if i were to purchase LR 6.3. CC is out of the question, won't ever go subscription/pay as you go route.


You can get de-haze in the standalone LR6 via Prolost's free plugin here: http://www.proloststore.com/products/dehaze. I've been using it for a while and it works quite nicely.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 18, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I .....won't ever go subscription/pay as you go route.



I used to think that. And I am sure many, including yourself, will never do it, but for me and my business it makes perfect sense.

As for Adobe taking notice, I am very pleasantly surprised they have not only taken notice, but have rolled back decisions they have made quickly due to customer pressure. A very reassuring trend! We don't want mob rule, but listening to the current user base rather than dumbing down without thought to current users in the hope of attracting new users smelt bad.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 18, 2015)

I hope the bug related random crashes when opening develop module has been fixed. I had a terrible time trying to process files from D7200 in lightroom 6.1 .


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2015)

I had no issues with the new interface, once I took 5 minutes to figure out how to properly use it, it was fast and reasonably easy. However, the old one is more familiar.

The only issue I have with 6.X is the exports, they are very slow and hog all my cpu.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 18, 2015)

mustafa said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a Lightroom 6 user (still on v5.7), but it's nice to see that Adobe listened to real users about the import function. Lots of bugs squashed, too.
> ...



I wasn't "celebrating," just making a casual observation. (What cause would I have for celebration, since I don't use this version of the program?)

I posted to an earlier thread my thoughts about Adobe's foolishness in making design changes based (solely?) on the confusion caused to some newbies by LR's import function, to the chagrin of more advanced or experienced users, particularly since they provided no option to access the legacy function, instead replacing it entirely with the new one.

When I was in the service, my Army counterparts had a sarcastic saying: "Change without improvement is progress nevertheless."


----------



## Etienne (Nov 18, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I didn't get burned in the last one, but I too am waiting a few more weeks. This is a common problem with a great many software updates, and I always wait until the early adopters iron out the problems before updating, or "upgrading."

I want to thank all the guinea pigs, er I mean early adopters, for spending their time being beta testers so that I can have a smooth, drama-free upgrade experience a short time later.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 18, 2015)

jabbott said:


> You can get de-haze in the standalone LR6 via Prolost's free plugin here: http://www.proloststore.com/products/dehaze. I've been using it for a while and it works quite nicely.



aha - thanks for the tip! will have a look at it.


----------



## KBStudio (Nov 18, 2015)

Sadly they have not fixed the Soft Proofing bug. I tested LR 6.3/LR CC 2015.3 and LR 5.7.1. The only version that displays the RGB values correctly is LR 5.7.1. This bug was reported back in April 2015 and repeatedly mention in many different forums including Adobe's bug site. Must be a really difficult fix for them. The studio will continue to use LR 5.7.1 as it is essential that we know the actual RGB values. Our clients expected it as do our post-production people.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 18, 2015)

So far the upgrade has been stable and a definite improvement. Import seems faster too.

What I am not happy with is the HDR function that has a lot of noise spread in areas around the image. Sharpness is also not optimal which is a shame as it is beautifully simple to execute and retains DNG editing.


----------



## bseitz234 (Nov 18, 2015)

infared said:
 

> rexbot said:
> 
> 
> > kaswindell said:
> ...



Found it! /Applications/Adobe Lightroom/Adobe Lightroom.app/Contents/Resources/lr_splash.png 
(and also the same but /[email protected])

(If you're not familiar with this, note that you can right click on "Adobe Lightroom.app" and choose "Show Package Contents" from the contextual menu that pops up. That's how you get into Contents.)


----------



## dfairbairn (Nov 18, 2015)

None of the features make any difference to me since the performance of V6 is still atrocious. It can take 5-10 seconds to move from one photo to the next in develop mode. The productivity impact makes everything else mute. 

And yes, I have everything on my SSD drive, have 8GB of memory, I have increased the cache sizes, etc. 

V5.7 remains quite responsive with the same set of files and library. I just don't get it.

Doug


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 18, 2015)

dfairbairn said:


> None of the features make any difference to me since the performance of V6 is still atrocious. It can take 5-10 seconds to move from one photo to the next in develop mode. The productivity impact makes everything else mute.
> 
> And yes, I have everything on my SSD drive, have 8GB of memory, I have increased the cache sizes, etc.
> 
> ...



I have a catalog with 70,000 images, a cache of 40GB that is on the same drive as the catalog not the boot volume, the catalog is optimised regularly and I run it on a modest i5 Mac Mini. If you have not prebuilt 1:1 previews Develop Module will suck, if you have prebuilt 1:1 previews, as I do, the Develop Module is under two seconds for any random image selection from anywhere in the Library.


----------



## rexbot (Nov 18, 2015)

bseitz234 said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > rexbot said:
> ...



Works for me with V6 on Mac - note that the article mentions "if you don't have a Splash Screen folder, just create an empty one and put your image there" or something like that. I just created the new folder in the specified location and it works fine.

Doing it this way overrides the default splash screen without having to change the resource file in the application bundle every time they do a patch. Hope it works out for you one way or the other.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 18, 2015)

KBStudio said:


> Sadly they have not fixed the Soft Proofing bug. I tested LR 6.3/LR CC 2015.3 and LR 5.7.1. The only version that displays the RGB values correctly is LR 5.7.1. This bug was reported back in April 2015 and repeatedly mention in many different forums including Adobe's bug site. Must be a really difficult fix for them. The studio will continue to use LR 5.7.1 as it is essential that we know the actual RGB values. Our clients expected it as do our post-production people.



I just mimicked that, and it is strange behaviour. Whilst I don't doubt that it is a cause of concern for you, and it needs to be fixed, could you explain why you need accurate soft proof RGB figures bearing in mind the pre proof figures stay constant, that is, if you set up a file with X% and need to replicate that, just set the next file up with the same figures before proofing. Just interested in your work really.

As an aside, I don't do any printing or proofing in Lightroom, I do it all in PS, call me old fashioned but I never made a print without specific output sharpening and LR sharpening is utter garbage compared to PS sharpening.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 19, 2015)

rexbot said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...



Worked for me on a PC, thanks!


----------



## martti (Nov 19, 2015)

Adobe is doing a lot of command-z these days. Now if they'd make a version of Photoshop available here in the Indian Ocean area, I might get it. I know of an another guy who might as well. If not, Serif gets our money.


----------



## LDS (Nov 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> As an aside, I don't do any printing or proofing in Lightroom, I do it all in PS, call me old fashioned but I never made a print without specific output sharpening and LR sharpening is utter garbage compared to PS sharpening.



Isn't LR using licensed PhotoKit Sharpener code? Is it really so bad (it doesn't offer almost any control compared to the commercial product, true).


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 19, 2015)

LDS said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > As an aside, I don't do any printing or proofing in Lightroom, I do it all in PS, call me old fashioned but I never made a print without specific output sharpening and LR sharpening is utter garbage compared to PS sharpening.
> ...



I don't know about the software side of it, just the results, I don't understand why there isn't more of a push back about the sharpening in LR, it truthfully is utter garbage when compared to, anything else I ever used to sharpen anything! There is no comparison between LR sharpening and PS Smart Sharpening, indeed the PS subscription is worth the sharpening alone, for me.


----------



## gdanmitchell (Nov 19, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Lightroom CC 2015.3 and Lightroom 6.3 are now available on Adobe.com.



Sadly, I see no mention of the rather awful problem that is preventing many on the Mac OS X platform from using Bridge to correctly important raw files from cameras and cards. This has been a virtual deal breaker for some and a serious problem for others — with so far no hint of a fix from Adobe.

Dan


----------



## scyrene (Nov 19, 2015)

The best - and most surprising - thing about this update is they FINALLY have a bundled lens profile for the 500L (plus extenders!). I'd given up hope (although realistically, I've never felt it needed any corrections applied).


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 20, 2015)

gdanmitchell said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom CC 2015.3 and Lightroom 6.3 are now available on Adobe.com.
> ...



Anybody that finds that any kind of limitation needs to get a grip. It is a simple matter, and faster, to transfer the images via the OS from card or camera to wherever they will reside and see them via Bridge like that. 

Really, sometimes we sound like adolescent schoolgirls with our complete non issues.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks interesting to me.
I'm still on LR5 Standalone....no, I"m not going to rent my software either, but I will consider buying the LR6 standalone upgrade, maybe on one more point upgrade.

I like LR and for now, my PS CS6 is plenty good...I did buy the new Affinity Photo which does so far look to be a good PS competitor, I will see what happens going forward.

I do wish there was some way in LR, to have it Edit->Send to Affinity

Anyway, thanks for the LR6 updates on the update...keep the reports coming in and I'll jump in when the water gets a little more temperate.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 23, 2015)

.
Tim Grey put out the word this morning, this version is stable and okay to download. I trust him so I updated and have been working with it all day. Working fine and nice to have the old import procedure back.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 24, 2015)

cayenne said:


> I do wish there was some way in LR, to have it Edit->Send to Affinity



There is, go to LR Preferences-External Editor-Additional External Editor-Choose, select Afinity. Then when you press Shift Command E the image will open in Afinity, or if you go to the Photo-Edit In Afinity will show up.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I do wish there was some way in LR, to have it Edit->Send to Affinity
> ...



That's useful to know, thanks!


----------



## cayenne (Nov 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I do wish there was some way in LR, to have it Edit->Send to Affinity
> ...



Hey, THANK YOU!!

Great info there...much appreciated!!

C


----------

